
Show HN: A Flowtype generator for Postgres - gajus
https://github.com/gajus/database-types
======
smt88
If this supports TypeScript, as some of the text seems to suggest, my company
will donate to the project's maintainers immediately. We'd find that very,
very useful. It's actually been in our backlog for several months, but we
don't have the bandwidth to work on it ourselves.

~~~
gajus
Hi, I am the author of the project. TypeScript is on a to-do list and it is
fairly straightforward thing to add. Contact me at gajus@gajus.com if you'd
like to discuss any specific requirements you have.

